# Put incredible 2 back to stock rom, now getting multiple OTA's



## TheJamyC (Oct 9, 2012)

I successfully put my incredible 2 back to the stock rom but now I am getting multiple OTA's. I was wondering if this is normal and also if at some point it is supposed to change out the market for the play store?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

You went to an old stock ROM. OTAs are to be expected. Whether or not your should take them is a different story.

The market will update to the play store automatically.


----------

